# Frontosa breeders in the vancouver lower mainland or WA?



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I am looking for a large colony of frontosa or 30+ fry to grow out. Does anyone know of a good breeder in the vancouver lower mainland who can supply me with what I am looking for?

Also willing to deal with breeders in Washington state if anyone knows of someone.

I was contemplating having them shipped in but have no idea where to start. Any recommendations of a breeder who will ship to canada and has decent prices.

thank you


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have no clue how to get fry but there is a nice colony for sale in classifieds


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

If you want a nice breeder colony of WC zaire mobas, pm me.
but its not cheap though, as its not your regular burundis


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

If you want cheaper juvies(Burundi), then Moloto has a bunch.


----------



## Fish1da (Apr 24, 2012)

What type are you looking for? I know a guy on the island that has Mpimbwe and Moba's. No moba's at this time though.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Fish1da said:


> What type are you looking for? I know a guy on the island that has Mpimbwe and Moba's. No moba's at this time though.


I'm actually looking for some as well, who may this person be you speaking of.


----------



## Fish1da (Apr 24, 2012)

PM me if your interested and i'll pass it on


----------

